# 1970 GTO Retainer Clips for Center AC Vent



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

Does anybody have or know where to locate the retainer clips for the upper center vent.I bought a new chrome vent and a new dash insert, but have no way to attach the vent to the insert in the back. Very frustrating.


----------

